# jayess99



## jayess99 (May 10, 2008)

I have owned a Craftsman table saw, #315.228410, for quite a few years, and now I find that the blade is not parallel with the miter slots and the cuts are not the same at the front as at the back. On most saws this is fixable. Try it on a Craftsman, it's impossible. Their owners manual was written by an idiot ("loosen the trunnion bolts and move the bracket, etc., etc"). You cannot get at the front bracket bolt and those brackets don't just move, you would have to hit them with a sledge hammer. And if you want some real fun, try getting support from them. Their phone system is unreal. After 15 minutes I finally got a human, but he had no idea what I was talking about. So he gave me a ph# for a place 40 miles from my home, and they want $99 just to "diagnose" the problem. I told them I've diagnosed it, I just don't know how to fix it. It's like dealing with a robot, a real dumb robot. Buy Craftsman at your own peril.


----------

